# Carnival Corn Dogs



## Raine (Mar 14, 2005)

Carnival Corn Dogs

8 hot dogs
2 tablespoons cornmeal
1 tablespoon granulated sugar
1 cup pancake mix
2/3 cup water

Mix together cornmeal, sugar, pancake mix and water. Dip franks in batter, draining the excess over the bowl. Fry in deep fat for 2 to 3 minutes at 375 degrees F. Drain on paper towels.


----------

